# Cellarmasters 41st



## Boatboy24

If I recall correctly, this is a good comp. The price is right - $12 for the first wine, $10 each additional. Anyone care to share their experience? 

http://cellarmastersla.org/us-amateur-wine-competition/


----------



## ibglowin

IIRC TonyT entered this one and thought highly of it. Hopefully he will pop in as I think I will enter this one as well.


----------



## Droc

This may be a stupid question, but so you need to have a fancy label on it? I haven't gotten that far in my winemaking as I use labels I can write all my info on since it's pretty much just be drinking it. But I have a cyser I was thinking about entering to get some feedback on and don't want to sabotage myself for something so trivial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Actually the instructions say no labels or shrink caps or wax is allowed. They want nothing to make a wine "identifiable" in any way to a judge.


----------



## Boatboy24

Each wine should be 'labeled' with the name of the winemaker, class, subclass and varietal. No 'fancy labels'.


----------



## Droc

That's fantastic. I'm not all that artsy on a computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

A little more than 2 weeks to get your entries in. Anyone playing this year?


----------



## ibglowin

I have a few dogs in this fight......


----------



## ibglowin

Entry fee is a flat $10 per bottle.



Boatboy24 said:


> If I recall correctly, this is a good comp. The price is right - $12 for the first wine, $10 each additional. Anyone care to share their experience?
> 
> http://cellarmastersla.org/us-amateur-wine-competition/


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm thinking of entering a couple. There are probably 4 that I'm considering, but would likely do no more than 2.


----------



## ibglowin

It gets EXPENSIVE when you have to ship from one coast to the other doesn't it!


----------



## Kraffty

Funny, I was just reading their site and printed out the entry form. Think I'll enter 2012 blackberry merlot and 2012 Nectarine. Just got some really good reviews on the merlot from an unbiased and knowledgeable wine guy.
Best of luck to everyone who enters.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I was waiting for the weather to cool down in SOCAL but I gave up. I think they had a few cool days last week but I missed the shipping window......


----------



## Kraffty

ibeglowin, it's really nice right now, think we might hit low 90's Saturday but mostly 80's and 70's now and after that. Send away.
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

I've entered this competition several times and took best of show one year. This is a great competition and wine club. I thought so much of their website I actually joined their club for the newsletters. I'm not a big fan of $30 a bottle competitions at all.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, look where your wine entries get delivered to LOL…...


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> IIRC TonyT entered this one and thought highly of it. Hopefully he will pop in as I think I will enter this one as well.



Gosh this thread has gotten complete past me. Yes, I have entered Cellarmasters for the past two or three years. I have the highest regard for them. I have metaled and felt extremely proud to have done so up against folks that have access to some of the finest grapes in the world. They also have access to a very large pool of wine experts and knowledgeable enthusiasts as judges. 

Now I better get my self home and choose a couple bottles to send in today. 

I wish this forum had a notification for when someone mentioned your name like FB. Maybe one of the mods will tee that up to the big boss.


----------



## Boatboy24

tonyt said:


> I wish this forum had a notification for when someone mentioned your name
> like FB. Maybe one of the mods will tee that up to the big boss.



Ask and you shall receive:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f28/new-twitter-style-mentions-47265/


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f28/new-twitter-style-mentions-47265/



Thanks @Boatboy24


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm considering entering a kit wine. But I'm confused about the categories. it says: 
ENTRY CLASSIFICATIONS​Enter wines by: Class – Subclass – Wine Variety
Example: “1 – d – Cabernet Sauvignon” OR “2 – b – Chardonnay”
Note: Varietal Wine (wine made from a specific grape or fruit) should be 75% or more of the listed varietal. 
Note: “Estate” wine must be 95% or more fruit grown on the same property.
Class 1: DRY RED GRAPE – VINIFERA
Subclass:
a – Blends
b – Barbera
c – Cabernet Franc
d – Cabernet Sauvignon
e – Carignane
f – Grenache
g – Malbec
h – Merlot
i – Mourvedre
j – Nebbiolo
k – Petite Sirah
l -Pinot Noir
m – Sangiovese/Brunello 
n – Syrah
o -Zinfandel
p – Other Varietal
q –Kits and concentrates


So would a Shiraz/Viognier kit just be a dry red category with a sub class Q then a Shiraz/Viognier variety? 

Also, it does say the wine can have a label as long as it's standard size and not around the neck.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats what I did. I also wrote the year as well as the AVA on mine


----------



## tonyt

I noticed @joeswine is looking for their mailing address. Here you go Joe and anyone else needing it. Btw I just sent in a 2012 Mosti Renaissance Montepulciano and a 2012 Cellar Craft Showcase Amarone.


----------



## joeswine

*Cellar masters*

WENT IN LAST YEAR DID DO SO BAD,MIGHT GO BACK WE'LL SEE.

BY THE WAY THE TWO OF YOU HAD GREAT WINES AT THE CONTEST,TILL NEXT TIME.


----------



## Kraffty

Is there a way to get a total number of entries that come from this forum? It would be fun to have a Medal count at the end. I just shipped 4 today, only have until Nov. 8th for them to receive.
Blackberry Merlot, Nectarine, Strawberry and Pineapple.
Mike


----------



## joeswine

*Cellarmasters*

i sent my almond wine ,strawberry wine,crandberry malbec and *sangiovese*.hopefully i'll do better then last time, it is expensive to enter ,but mainly the shipping cost,don't you think?


----------



## Kraffty

Finally, a west coast advantage, UPS one box at 16lbs with 4 bottles, $8.98 and it arrives next day.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Finally, a west coast advantage, UPS one box at 16lbs with 4 bottles, $8.98 and it arrives next day.
> Mike



That's disgusting. 

I shipped two bottles UPS from VA to NJ for the 'Big and Bold' comp and it cost me $28!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

I shipped 3 bottles myself from NM for less than $15!!!!! Needless to say I was in shock as it cost me almost $30 to ship the 2 bottles I sent in to JohnT!


----------



## franki1926

I sent mine out today from NJ $26 ouch. Entered Sangiovese, Moscato,Port, Ice Wine and my Apple Riesling. Any idea when hey post results ?


----------



## LoneStarLori

I admit I didn't send anything. Mostly because I don't have anything in my very young cellar to be a contender. But also the shipping cost from where I live. It looks like WMT is going to have a great bunch of entries. I am so excited! I can't wait to see the results. Good luck all y'all !!!


----------



## Kraffty

I just noticed that the deadline has been moved to monday the 17th. Last chance to give it a shot.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I just noticed that the deadline has been moved to monday the 17th. Last chance to give it a shot.
> Mike



Aaaarghh! I didn't make it last week and due to business travel won't be able to even make the extended deadline.


----------



## franki1926

does anyone have any word on last results ? Nothing on the website yet ?


----------



## ibglowin

The RESULTS are posted!

I entered 3 wines and all 3 are bringing home the hardware! 2 Silvers and a Bronze!


----------



## Boatboy24

Good showing. Congrats!


----------



## franki1926

Proud to say I picked a Gold & Silver and BEST OF SHOW for my dessert wine


----------



## Boatboy24

Great job, Frank. Congrats! 

Is the ice wine from a kit?


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice showing indeed Frank!


----------



## PRESQUEISLEWINE

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## asterof

*Our First Wine Got Honorable Mention*

Merlot 2013
I guess thats better than nothing


----------



## Boatboy24

asterof said:


> Merlot 2013
> I guess thats better than nothing



First wine? Nice.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't fret, that is a TOUGH competition.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Asterof! That is what I would call a good start!


----------



## tonyt

Congrats to all. I got a Bronze for my Amarone and HM for my Montepulciano. I was kind of bummed in general so I popped a bottle of the Montepulciano to see what was wrong and it's actually a tad bit gassy. I feel this is the toughest best of the competitions. Being judged against folks that have access to the most excellent of fresh produce and a multitude of qualified judges makes me respect this competition. @ibglowin did you enter wine from kit or grapes? I imagine your wine from grapes isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## ibglowin

I sent in 3 of the last (red) kit wines I made so they were all tweaked and had lots of barrel time plus some had extra oak added in the carboy in bulk aging. They are all 2-3 years old now as well which goes to show you how long these wines will last if care is taken along the way, you use a good closure and your storage conditions are good.

My 2011's wines from fresh grapes via FVW's in Dallas are really starting to show well now. I am starting to make good notes each time I open a bottle as to its readiness. Some still need a little more time, others are now showing extremely well. I may send one in in the next few months just to test and get a bench mark on it.


----------



## Kraffty

Is there a way to find out how many entries there were? If the PDF results download had them all listed then I truly suck at this so far. They only listed 12 entries that did not medal and I had 3 of those very precious spots to myself and one honorable mention. I thought this contest had 1000's of entries but only estimate about 300 listed in the results pdf. I entered to get and learn from the judging sheets but I'm thinking this is going to be brutal. My 4 wines were all started within the first 6 months of me starting winemaking but if all of them were in the bottom 3 or 4 % then I need a lot more experience and practice.

Congratulations to all the members who medaled this year!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

They did extend the window for shipping/entering wine IIRC so maybe they had a down year entry wise. This is the first year for me entering wines into comp and I have been making wine for almost 6 years now. My wines from the first year were nothing in comparison to wines made today. You just know and have a better feel for things with more experience. Do not be down but try and learn from what they say. And don't forget the bottom line, if you like it and it taste good to you that is really all that matters!


----------



## tonyt

Kraffty said:


> Is there a way to find out how many entries there were? If the PDF results download had them all listed then I truly suck at this so far. They only listed 12 entries that did not medal and I had 3 of those very precious spots to myself and one honorable mention. I thought this contest had 1000's of entries but only estimate about 300 listed in the results pdf. I entered to get and learn from the judging sheets but I'm thinking this is going to be brutal. My 4 wines were all started within the first 6 months of me starting winemaking but if all of them were in the bottom 3 or 4 % then I need a lot more experience and practice.
> 
> Congratulations to all the members who medaled this year!
> Mike



Don't get depressed over HM. This is a difficult competition. My first year I didn't medal either but did get HM and was proud of it. I did better each year till this year.


----------



## joeswine

*celllarmasters*

HERE is how I see it ,,FIRST I entered a *strawberry * that was made from fruit, just to see, then I entered a *cranberry Melbec* to see the judging differences, then I sent my now famous* almond wine for sentimental reasons* and the fourth one I can't even recall, anyway two bronze and two *hm*.
 It's all subjective, nothing more every contest you enter there is only one contestant score that matters and that's yours, for better or worst you keep your *spirit up* and get your *process down. THIS* was a contest that _I didn't enter my best_ but wanted to see how the others in my cellar were doing from a strangers point of view, sometimes it's just not about weather you win, place or show , but what feed back you get OR NOT!...........WHAT DO YOU THINK????


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, Still waiting on "hardware" and judges tasting notes from these guys. 12 weeks post competition.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin, I received my notes yesterday, yours and everyone else's are probably on the way.
Read mine once and was pissed.
Read them a second time and thought they're only being objective so there must be some truth in there.
Read them the third time and started planning and figuring out how I'm going to fix the flaws.
Try not to waste an opportunity!
Mike


----------



## joeswine

*celllarmasters*

got mine today findings are some what all over the place but a contest is a contest no matter the results' won't do this one again. Don't understand the standards there tasting to ,oh well.


----------



## ibglowin

I wish the notes were more consistent between judges. Some have scores but zero notes, some have really good notes and scores and them some are in between.




Kraffty said:


> ibglowin, I received my notes yesterday, yours and everyone else's are probably on the way.
> Read mine once and was pissed.
> Read them a second time and thought they're only being objective so there must be some truth in there.
> Read them the third time and started planning and figuring out how I'm going to fix the flaws.
> Try not to waste an opportunity!
> Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Got my hardware today! These were probably the best notes so far of my limited competitions. The scores for one wine were all over the place (still). One guy gave it a 12 (no medal basically lowest score almost) then another judge gave the same wine a 19 (Gold medal almost perfect score). Luckily that wine had two high scores to pull up the low score so it still received a silver medal. Yet this wine won nothing at the KC Cellarmasters!


----------



## tonyt

Looks good glowin. Congrats again this all.


----------



## franki1926

Just got mine today, the notes were all over the place


----------



## codeman

A bit off toptic but what's generally an 'easy' contest to win a medal? I realize a medal wouldn't mean anything if they handed them out to everyone, I'm just looking for some encouragement.


----------

